# Dye black poodle?



## DebofAmber (Aug 22, 2013)

Oops. forgot to search first. Sorry all.

You'd have to bleach the hair first, and that is not a good idea or a safe one.

I'll change the question to - 
Anyone have any recommendations for dye that would show up on black, blue or silver dog?


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not sure about dyes but don't they make colored chalk? Neon colors should show up on darker dogs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

You can use the chalks like said above, there are sprays that you can use too. I have bleached and dyed my black Tpoo before. It is very difficult and you have to be sure to only get the bleach on the hair and no where near the skin. Plus I get a sensitive skin bleach and use a lower developer, the lower developer makes it so you have to do it a couple of times or deal with the orange/yellow tinge. I also do it in a very well ventilated room just because the smell is pretty strong. The big thing is to be extremely careful and to keep an eye on the dog the entire process, to make sure they are doing alright. I would not recommend it if you don't have experience with these products though. 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaine amj (Jun 9, 2013)

Great question!!! Just been thinking about how to do color highlights on my mini poodle 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodle Crazy: I LOVE LOVE LOVE the pink tiger stripes with the white mohawk!

We dyed our chihuahua Isabel (RIP) pink once, it was cute, but lasted WAY longer than expected! When we got Misha, my daughter vowed to dye her pink as well. Then she never bonded with her because she was still grieving for Isabel and gave Misha to me. I take care of her, clean up after her, pay for all her vet care, take her to obedience, pay for all her grooming, food, etc. So when my daughter recently announced that she still planned on pink dye, I said "NO!" lol. Though I LOVE looking at other peoples dyed poodles! It is just a really big commitment, and a lot of work.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, now I want to dye Cash. Maybe he can be a tiger for Halloween! Where can I get some dyes and chalk?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

And does anyone know if any of these work with red poodles? I don't see many creative designs or colors used on reds...except for a camel design 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DebofAmber (Aug 22, 2013)

I was asking because my 13 year old daughter wants a white poodle so she can easily use dyes as well as do fun haircuts. This is a girl who had a collection of doll heads so she could do hair styles and makeups when she was younger (4-8years old) Now she does her own (and 7 yer old sisters) hair and nails. I can't wait to teach her dog clipping and grooming.

Anyway, we live in a muddy place and I think a white poodle would almost always look dirty. I'd rather go with a silver, blue or black...but I want my daughter to stay interested.

I'm off to look up colored chalks - and eyeing my green microsuede couch....


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

DebofAmber said:


> I was asking because my 13 year old daughter wants a white poodle so she can easily use dyes as well as do fun haircuts. This is a girl who had a collection of doll heads so she could do hair styles and makeups when she was younger (4-8years old) Now she does her own (and 7 yer old sisters) hair and nails. I can't wait to teach her dog clipping and grooming.
> 
> Anyway, we live in a muddy place and I think a white poodle would almost always look dirty. I'd rather go with a silver, blue or black...but I want my daughter to stay interested.
> 
> I'm off to look up colored chalks - and eyeing my green microsuede couch....


I can see your point. I'm sure someone on here will argue that whites don't look dirtier - but our first two dogs were white and they looked greasy/dingy after a week. Tear stains show up more too.

What about parti? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

DebofAmber said:


> I was asking because my 13 year old daughter wants a white poodle so she can easily use dyes as well as do fun haircuts. This is a girl who had a collection of doll heads so she could do hair styles and makeups when she was younger (4-8years old) Now she does her own (and 7 yer old sisters) hair and nails. I can't wait to teach her dog clipping and grooming.
> 
> Anyway, we live in a muddy place and I think a white poodle would almost always look dirty. I'd rather go with a silver, blue or black...but I want my daughter to stay interested.
> 
> I'm off to look up colored chalks - and eyeing my green microsuede couch....


I think that silver or apricot would probably take the dye just as well as the white, and as a silver and apricot poodle mom, I can tell you that those colors never show dirt! When I had a white, she always looked too dirty for me! Even a walk on city sidewalks would cause her to look like she was wearing gray evening gloves!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Poodle Crazy: I LOVE LOVE LOVE the pink tiger stripes with the white mohawk!
> 
> We dyed our chihuahua Isabel (RIP) pink once, it was cute, but lasted WAY longer than expected! When we got Misha, my daughter vowed to dye her pink as well. Then she never bonded with her because she was still grieving for Isabel and gave Misha to me. I take care of her, clean up after her, pay for all her vet care, take her to obedience, pay for all her grooming, food, etc. So when my daughter recently announced that she still planned on pink dye, I said "NO!" lol. Though I LOVE looking at other peoples dyed poodles! It is just a really big commitment, and a lot of work.


Thank you! I wish I had a better picture of her stripes. Her mohawk is actually a Silkie(a breed of chicken that has fluff feathers instead of normal feathers) feather. She was being a nosy poodle and decided she wanted to sniff my Silkie hen, when she looked back at me she had one of her feathers sticking out perfectly like it was an accessory or something. 
I do have to agree with you, dyed poodles are a very big commitment. But it is fun to do every once in a while .


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Okay, now I want to dye Cash. Maybe he can be a tiger for Halloween! Where can I get some dyes and chalk?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Petedge is a good place for dying products. Here is a spray that might work. 

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemain/catalog/productDetail.jsf?area=PMSF-02-08&sort=TA&wec-appid=PEDM_WEBSHOP_TR&page=72A214C22827430A9795247F1BF064D6&itemKey=005056A633791ED2B58661F6D324EFB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Another good place to check for creative grooming products is www.queenofcolor.net


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> You can use the chalks like said above, there are sprays that you can use too. I have bleached and dyed my black Tpoo before. It is very difficult and you have to be sure to only get the bleach on the hair and no where near the skin. Plus I get a sensitive skin bleach and use a lower developer, the lower developer makes it so you have to do it a couple of times or deal with the orange/yellow tinge. I also do it in a very well ventilated room just because the smell is pretty strong. The big thing is to be extremely careful and to keep an eye on the dog the entire process, to make sure they are doing alright. I would not recommend it if you don't have experience with these products though.
> View attachment 87690
> 
> View attachment 87698
> ...


That's amazing! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Most creative groomers do not advocate bleaching a dog's hair. That is why they use white or very light colored dogs. It is really too risky to use on a dog and is probably one of the concerns people have about creative grooming. Please don't bleach your dog. News of that gets out and they will again try to ban creative grooming calling it abuse.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

This thread is making it even harder to wait for my "Manic Panic" colours to arrive! They should be here any day! Can't wait to do some COLOUR on my apricot poodle!

I think if I had a black poodle I'd definitely just stick to feathers and extensions instead of bleaching. Hate the idea of using harsh chemicals on our pooches. 

Why do people think coloured poodles are a "big commitment"? What are you "commiting" to? You can just let the colour fade out over time or trim it out. No biggee, or am I missing something?

Rebecca


----------

